# Old Glass Repair - What is Possible?



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 14, 2020)

I was told by the owner of a glass-blowing / molding company that one would have to know the exact formula for the old glass that one wanted repaired, otherwise any attempt at repair would be futile.

Is that correct?

I have heard of individuals who apparently can & do repair old glass - to what extent, I do not know.

DSD


----------



## slugplate (Mar 14, 2020)

I've always wondered about that myself.  If I really wanted it for my private collection I'd fix it as best I can... if I have most of the pieces.


----------



## embe (Mar 14, 2020)

DeepSeaDan said:


> I was told by the owner of a glass-blowing / molding company that one would have to know the exact formula for the old glass that one wanted repaired, otherwise any attempt at repair would be futile.
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> ...



I'm no expert, but if the repair involves melting the glass and adding new glass, the glass COE (coefficient of expansion) would probably need to be close in value  so it doesn't crack and fracture while it cools.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2020)

Maybe a bottle can be repaired or fused together if the parts used are from two of the same bottle? I would love to make a mold and blow my own bottle. Probably need to go to a glass studio. Take classes etc. Lot of time and money but still it does not deter my dream.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 14, 2020)

My initial inquiry involved asking the glass-maker if he could fabricate & attach handles to old bottles I'd re-fashioned into wanna-be beer mugs. He said that without the original glass formula, he could not adhere a different formula glass to it. He also cautioned me about cutting the old glass; his concern was violent fracturing of the glass when subjected to heat. I'm happy to say that I've gotten pretty good at cutting old glass, with nary a violent incident!

So, my old beer mugs are still beer glasses.

I can live with that.

DSD


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2020)

I dont understand that. I could see how bottle glass and laboratory glass or crystal would not work. Probably like soldering stainless steel...just doesnt work right. My question is how does murano glass make such beautiful glass with loads of colored glass even metal like gold in the glass. Two bottles of the same era should i think be worth trying. Just a thought. Maybe they don't want to get involved with the job.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm no expert but I think glass can be repaired using clear epoxy resin & you can add color to it to match your bottle. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2020)

Colorant that does not get bleached out by the sun is next to impossible. Even the expensive stuff. I have fixed bottles with epoxy. If the crack is clean and all the pieces are there, no need for color being the repair is so tight. It is hard to see what color the repair is.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm talking about making missing pieces. not glueing existing pieces together.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2020)

I see.


----------



## Huntindog (Mar 18, 2020)

Dan,
Maybe if you saved the pieces that you cut off to melt and form the handle out of.


----------



## embe (Mar 18, 2020)

^^^ there you go.  

Either that or mechanically fasten the mug handles (I'm thinking hillbilly style with gear clamps)


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Mar 18, 2020)

Huntindog said:


> Dan,
> Maybe if you saved the pieces that you cut off to melt and form the handle out of.


 Now that is a good idea! I'll start saving the glass, & see what the glass-man has to say.

Thanks!

DSD


----------



## embe (Mar 18, 2020)

If it's from the same bottle, the COE will be compatible and that's the key.


----------

